# My Duckie flew away



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

I rescued a baby pigeon a month ago. She fell out of a tree by my front gate and a neighbourhood cat was about to pounce. I knew nothing about pigeons and found all my information online. 

I named her Duckie because she looked like a tiny duckling (sorry, ignorant, I know). I found out she was a pink necked green pigeon. 

I had been caring for her a month and abit more and she grew to adult size(i think) with full feathers including the long feathers at her wing tips. I had been taking her out to my front garden to get some sun. She loved it and would spread each wing and lay on her side to sun while I held her. Two days ago, I stepped out of the front door holding her in my hands ( early morning 730am), and she suddenly took off and flew to the roof of the house across from mine. I could see her little head sticking out and she looked right back at me. After 10min, she flew up high and circled once overhead, then flew off behind houses and I lost sight of her. 

I have been waiting in my front garden all day. Today is the third day. I have read every single post on lost pigeons in your forum. And have placed her cage in my front yard. I have seen her a few times perched on the opposite roof. But she hasnt come home.

I am SO SAD. And am realy kicking myself for bringing her out the front door. 

There are at least three feral pairs of green pigeons roosting in nearby trees just in front of my house. I'm hoping that she will learn some survival skills from them if she doesnt come home. I am guessing that one of those pairs could be her parents. 

I am posting to let everyone know that this forum has been such a great source of information and comfort to me. I am a newly converted bird lover since looking after Duckie. I jave 5 cats at home and they all accepted Duckie. I just miss her so much.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry Duckie isnt home and am hoping she will return. Are you putting food and water down for her? Hope she comes home.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks cwebster. I did put out her cage with food water and her box of alfalfa hay she liked playing in.

I thought I saw her with the other green pigeons in the trees just by my house. Why wouldn't she come home if she is just right there? I am heartbroken.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry you lost your bird but I think it will be ok. No longer than you had her and knowing there are ferals in the neighborhood she should adapt. That's the way it was originaly planned to be anyway.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Beatlemike, thank you for your comforting words. I just miss cuddling with my Duckie every evening for hours till bedtime. She is still just a baby and too young to be out in the big bad world on her own though. Do you think she knows and remembers her cage and home?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe if she gets hungry enough she will come home. I never understand why people will take a pigeon with wings outside, and don't think it will ever fly off. They learn all their survival skills from their parents and flock. She has neither. So her chances of learning these things are not very good. She knows nothing, as she has been fed and watered and taken care of since very young. She will either come back from hunger, or hopefully join a flock, which isn't often the case, or she will starve or get picked off by a hawk. Don't mean to sound negative, but those are the facts. And by bringing a bird outside, you are almost insuring that this will happen. Like walking a dog down a main street with traffic, unleashed, and hoping that he will not run into the road.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes, you're right, Jay3. My very first bird rescue and I will forever live with the stupidity and guilt of my mistake.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Where do you get your facts Jay3? You have no idea how many adapt and how many don't. Sure there are many that don't make it but you have not a clue to what that percentage rate is. This person who out of the goodness of their heart took a stray bird in and tried to help it. They feel bad enough already about losing it and that is why they posted here in the first place. And you come in and ridicule them and try to put a guilt trip on them. That's B.S. By the way if you disrespect the homing and racing people so much why do you feel the need to post in their forum all the time.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Put down more food on the ground for the adult pigeons to feed on. Maybe if she sees them eating from a distance, she will come closer.

Hope she returns.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

It's ok beatlemike. I deserved the reality check. YEs I have been putting food out but the green pigeons dont seem to come down to the ground to feed. They just hang out in the trees. 

I live in a neighbourhood of two and three storey homes with many big trees. Ive been walking the streets looking for spaces where the pigeons would feed on the ground. So far I have only seen little grey pigeons on the ground. Other pigeons seem to stay in the trees. I will continue to walk and look. Thank you everyone. Appreciate all your thoughts. I live in Singapore btw- not a pigeon-friendly city at all!


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm not sure if I should post this question here or start a new thread. I am wondering if mynas will keep pigeons away from feeding in an area?

I have been leaving out bird seed, softbill pellets and water for three days in my front yard. I have never done that before, and the purpose is to attract the green pigeons in nearby trees in the hope that my Duckie will return. Today, a pair of mynas came down from the trees to drink. Will the pigeons follow or be scared off?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Where do you get your facts Jay3? You have no idea how many adapt and how many don't. Sure there are many that don't make it but you have not a clue to what that percentage rate is.
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. I never said anything about percentages. I do know that many don't. If they have been hand raised, they have no idea of living outside. That's why so many lost homers are found starving all the time. If most of them made it, as many would like to think, with the number of lost birds, then the feral flocks would be full of ringed pigeons, which they are not.
> 
> ...


............................................................


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have to agree with Jay on this one. I'm sure Ruth didn't realize what could happen, but by Jay pointing it out it may save another rescued bird. I see no ill intent there. 
When did this become a 'racing forum'? As she stated, there are good and bad in all sports. I live in southern Maine and I have quite a few abandoned racers in my lofts. The wildlife center calls me to take abandoned racing birds that are brought to them. Most of these birds are registered to lofts in Massachusetts. That's only an hour away from me. Although I'm happy to give them a forever home, why don't the owners claim them? I have over 300 birds now, and it's very expensive to feed them, but I love them and am happy to do what I can.
There's a big difference between racers and rescuers. People that race do it by choice, for sport or hobby. Rescuers do it for love. We take in the lost, injured, sick, abandoned birds. It's a hardship, we don't don't do it for money, it is purely out of love and caring. It runs about $400. a month to feed my birds.
I guess I just don't understand why alot of racing people are nasty to rescuers. I've posted responses to medical questions in the racing section in the past. The response I got was not pleasant, so I learned real quick not to give advise to racing people, and stuck to the sick and injured section of the forum.
If it's any consolation to Ruth......Pigeons are extremely intelligent. If her lost bird hooks up with a flock, he should learn quickly by watching them and his chances of survival should be pretty good..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Msfreebird, thank you for the help you provide to the pigeons.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm amazed at the knowledge and commitment all of you have for pigeons. Duckie hasn't shown up but I've been watching the small flock of green pigeons in my trees, hoping to spot her with them. 

The small flock (about 5-6) wakes up at 7am and gathers at the very top branches of the trees and fly off. A small river runs behind my house, so there's water. They seem to fly off to other trees but I havent seen them on the ground yet. 

Thank you all for your advice. I am reading every single post - to learn more, and it is quite comforting too. I'm still putting out her food and cage and hoping.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

I did more research and turns out pink necked green pigeons feed mainly on figs. So they go to fig trees and i think creeper fig plants that grow on other trees. They only come down to the ground for grit and smostly stay in the trees. So much for waiting for the flock to come down to feed.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont give up on Duckie. When our bird Blue got loose, it was a few very long days but he finally came home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I looked them up too. Guess they eat different kinds of berries too. 
I hope he comes back. Keep watching for him.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you for your kindness, cwebster. Part of me hopes. Part of me knows she's not coming back.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, Jay3. I'm going to start putting down fruit tomorrow together with seed mix. Perhaps the green pigeons will come eat. All the research Ive found though, seems to say they feed high up in the trees. I'll keep trying anyway. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for helping Duckie RuthSG.

I just wanted to add; if he hasn't returned, he might be well off with a flock.

Pigeons are amazingly adaptable birds.

Although it was hand raised, it is pretty young, and so might be able to learn from other pigeons.

It will always remember you, regardless of weather it returns or not. It will always remember your love & kindness.

It might have found a loving flock or better yet maybe even a mate. 

Wish you Good Luck. Hope Springs Eternal 

Peace.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks YaSin11. Appreciate your kindness.

The greens were hanging around in my trees this morning. I thought I spotted Duckie, but likely wishful thinking.

A pair came down into a small tree and the female looked like Duckie and was bobbing her head like she did. But again likely wishful thinking. I called out to her, and there was head bobing response. But nothing else. 

I put out fruit w seeds today.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Almost certain I saw Duckie perched on the highest branch of a tree 20ft from my front door. I called out and she maybe looked and head bobbed. Cant be sure at all. Then she flew down to the lower branches of the next tree. I ran to that tree and finally spotted her(or the pigeon I think is her). She was on a branch with another pigeon and they were just cozied together. 
I think i saw these same birds in a small tree right in front if my door.
Is it possible that Duckie has found a friend/pal/mate in just a few days? Is it possible that she is in the trees just by my house just doesnt wish to come home? I know it could be wishful thinking or my runaway imagination, but if it is her, and she is surviving and enjoying her freedom, that would make me happy. I miss her, but if she has a life now, I am just so happy for her.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It could very well be Duckie. When I introduce a hand raised baby back into my lofts, one or two other birds, usually of the opposite sex, come down and check the baby right out. The baby is paired off with a 'friend' in no time! If you have a flock right there in your yard, chances are Duckie joined them. She was lucky to find you.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

If the trees were in my own yard, I would be camped up there trying to get Duckie back! Where I am, real estate is expensive, and my front yard is likely smaller than your garage! Unfortunately or fortunately (depending on how you see it), the trees in which the flock is roosting are either on the street, or in my neighbour's yard. 
There are some spotted doves and zebra doves and they seem to be sharing the trees with the greens. I can now see that there are two pairs of adult greens. They are bigger. Then there is a small group of theee to five green pigeons who fly around. Duckie is hopefully in this group. Whenever I think I see her I wave madly and call out. My neighbours think Ive gone quite mad.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

When our pigeon got loose, i walked and drove around the neighborhood but decided i didnt care what the neighbors thought. I asked some if i could come in their upyards looking for our special pigeon...not one said no. Duckie was indeed lucky to have found you. Undoubtedly she has a mate now. I hope you get to keep seeing her and her mate nearby.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Cwebster and Msfreebird, thank you for sharing your personal experiences and insights. This really has been a crash course on pigeons for me. It's been such an eye opener and I've become quite the bird watcher, having been parked in my yard with binoculars for 6 days. Never knew there are a few different species of pigeons and doves in my very own neighbourhood, together with swallows, orioles, mynas, and other birds i havent yet identified. Even a large hornbill who has visited twice this week. 
I want to believe that Duckie is happy with a flock and living the life she was meant to. Of course the reality may not be so. But I do want to hope and will keep watching out for her.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

As I said before, birds are very adaptable and most likely yours has found other birds to join up with and is living the life that it was intended to live.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you are right and she has found these other pigeons. That would be the perfect ending.


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Today is Saturday. One week ago, at this exact time, I made the mistake that sent my Duckie to her uncertain fate. 

The genorosity of support in this forum has helped me through the week. But there was nothing I could do for Duckie. I did leave her entirely on her own. 

Sorry everyone. Things on a mad replay loop in my head. Harsh truth vs blind hope.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You did your best. When we know better, we can do better. If you care for another rescue one day, you will do even better. We are learning all the time. I have learned by some silly mistakes myself.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with Jay3 that you did your very best for Ducky. I have made so many mistakes with animals and regret each one. But the good choices and animals helped have outweighed the mistakes. We all learnallthe time. I hope another pigeon comesyour way. Pigeons seem to know who will help them. You saved Ducky and gave her a new life. Good job.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

YUP!......What they said! Birds are alot more intelligent than people give them credit for. They are what we have left of the dinosaurs...


----------



## RuthSG (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you all. Yes, I will be ready when my next rescue comes along.


----------

